# Issues Posting Pictures from Mobile Device



## D.W. (Jun 1, 2021)

I looked around and all I saw was a post from 2016. Having issues posting pics from my phone, it won't let me. Says that it isn't an allowable document type. Is there a way to do so, or do I need to send, save, and convert on a laptop/desktop? Using an android device. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## forktender (Jun 2, 2021)

Left click attach files then a tab should pop up on your phone with a few options. Tap documents then tap gallery on the next pop up. Tap the pic you want, and it will load giving you the option of full image or thumbnail choose which one then press post. That's how it works on my Samsung phone.
Good luck.
Dan


----------



## D.W. (Jun 2, 2021)

forktender said:


> Left click attach files then a tab should pop up on your phone with a few options. Tap documents then tap gallery on the next pop up. Tap the pic you want, and it will load giving you the option of full image or thumbnail choose which one then press post. That's how it works on my Samsung phone.
> Good luck.
> Dan



Thank you for responding 

 forktender
, looks like it was actually user error on my end. My phone somehow got set to save pictures as HEIC files and not JPG.  Incase it happens to anyone else, you have to go into your camera settings, under Pictures, Format and Advanced Options, and turn off saving in HEIF mode. Pics will then save as JPG. The HEIC doc is not supportable by the site.


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 2, 2021)

I was going to post that I usually don't have any problems posting pictures from my phone or tablet - glad you got that sorted.  That file format issue could be a tricky one to find.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jun 2, 2021)

Apple IOS - " To do this, you should: *Tap ‘Camera Uploads’*. Tap ‘Save HEIC photos as’ and select JPG. The iOS Mail app that you get with your iPhone also converts all HEIC images to JPG by default. Sending a picture to yourself as an email attachment quickly converts HEIC to JPG. This app doesn’t allow any other formats."  There is also a free HEIC to JPEG convertor from Microsoft Store for Windows. 

Here is a link that has screen shots to walk you through the process as well as talk about HEIC formats.   
How To Convert HEIC to JPG [Simple Way] (techjunkie.com)

John


----------

